# Dare your taste buds with this recipe



## marcmanaois (Aug 2, 2009)

*Sisig*

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recipes/55571-go-exotic-dare-your-taste-buds.html​


----------



## Scotch (Aug 2, 2009)

Did you create this recipe, or is it a standard dish from some country? Is it called sisig?


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd try it, but it sounds like a bit much mayo for me. 
Wonder if you could substitute for the cheeks and ears?


----------



## marcmanaois (Aug 2, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> I'd try it, but it sounds like a bit much mayo for me.
> Wonder if you could substitute for the cheeks and ears?


 
you can reduce the mayo if you want. I know the ears part sounds _fear factor_-ish but thats the main ingredient of sisig. You may substitute it with bonelss pork hock though.


----------



## marcmanaois (Aug 2, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Did you create this recipe, or is it a standard dish from some country? Is it called sisig?


 
Yup its my own version, its not that authentic. The authenthic recipe includes, pork heart and tongue. I just made a few changes to be more "taste buds" friendly.


----------

